# UWS and the snow



## BAK61 (Jan 11, 2011)

OK...it's going to snow here tonight (ny )...so i thought i would try something a little different...i have the Spearheadz version of the Ultra Wide Slim....in it i have placed Ilford B/W.....3200.....any thoughts on what i can expect....or should i have asked first?


----------

